# Partagas short or the RASCC?



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Both of these CC fit into my current budget. I smoked a Partagas short today and was impressed with the huge amount of flavor in such a little stick. I have also heard very good things about the RASCC. One will be my next box order, but I cant decide. I want to smoke ROTT, so If any of you fellas could give me some advice, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

In my inexperienced opinion, the RASCC smokes better young than the Party short.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I actually had the same question a few months back and ended up going with the Party Shorts. I was quite satisfied personally.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Man, that is a tough choice. I love them both. I guess I would lean towards the Party Shorts. They may require a little more rest, but not too much. I have gone through a box of each in the last few months.

Whichever one you go with, put the other one on the short list for the follow up order.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

As has been said, that's a tough call. I'm not a fan of the Short so I'd have to fully recommend the Rascc. These are a great little smoke ROTT & get even better after a year or two.  :nod:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

ROTT, the RASCC gets the slight edge....

Not to complicate things, But I would look at the
San Cristobal El Principe.......
A little more pricey would be the Trin Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Partagas shorts the most powerful little cigar on the planet IMHO!
I love all Petite Corona's for their huge flavor profiles.
Except for the rascc which is funny cause i love a RASS.
Anyways the Partagas Short gets my vote they smoke great anytime of day.
A staple in any cigar collection IMHO!:nod:
_


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

everyone is different......but for me current production 09-11....RASCC is better....long term, ther both good....for me, the RASCC is better...just fit my profile a bit better


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> ROTT, the RASCC gets the slight edge....
> 
> Not to complicate things, But I would look at the
> San Cristobal El Principe.......
> A little more pricey would be the Trin Reyes


+1 on the Trinidad. Worth every extra penny.

Between the Partagas and Ramon Allones, I would probably pick the Party Short because it has real aging potential if you don't smoke them all right away.

Really all the cigars mentioned are excellent.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Party short. Not even a contest, IMO. :smoke:


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Talk about splitting it right down the middle!  Thanks for you advice gentlemen. I went ahead and snuck a little extra cash out of savings and ordered both boxes. Your responses led me to do this, so it's all your fault.

Thanks again.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jaxon67 said:


> Talk about splitting it right down the middle! Thanks for you advice gentlemen. I went ahead and snuck a little extra cash out of savings and ordered both boxes. Your responses led me to do this, so it's all your fault.
> 
> Thanks again.


haha great choice! :nod:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> Talk about splitting it right down the middle! Thanks for you advice gentlemen. I went ahead and snuck a little extra cash out of savings and ordered both boxes. Your responses led me to do this, so it's all your fault.
> 
> Thanks again.


Better get used to sneeking around........

It get slippery fast......


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

lol I just opened a PO Box, which is "secret".:cowboyic9:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zfog said:


> lol I just opened a PO Box, which is "secret".:cowboyic9:


Always keep the misses in the dark the key to a successful marriage.:tease:
But then again what the hell do i know, been married and divorced twice!:lolat:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Always keep the misses in the dark the key to a successful marriage.:tease:
> But then again what the hell do i know, been married and divorced twice!:lolat:


Lol.:bump2:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Lol.:bump2:


All I know is that last time she saw green tape. So now its all covert!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Zfog said:


> All I know is that last time she saw green tape. So now its all covert!


LOL. I learned my lessons early on. Been with the same woman for 17 years and she knows that I buy a couple cigars a month<wink> :thumb:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha yeah my Wife thinks that I am a very popular guy around these parts, because I get bombed so damn much! lol 
Just a slight omission!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Zfog said:


> All I know is that last time she saw green tape. So now its all covert!


I'd be more worried if she started seeing "red" myself. LOL.









645


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I may have to hide the kitchen knives if she starts seeing red! :roll:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Shorts.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

RASCC is good.

IMHO, ROTT, Partagas shorts is the clear winner.
Already comptiplatin the next box order.

Thanks guys.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> RASCC is good.
> 
> IMHO, ROTT, Partagas shorts is the clear winner.
> Already comptiplatin the next box order.
> ...


Les,
I too am contemplating placing an order for my first complete box...and have been keeping my eyes on the RASCC and Partagas shorts. I have tried neither, but both sound great! You mentioned ROTT, the shorts being the clear winner? What was your experience between the 2?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

austintxeric said:


> Les,
> I too am contemplating placing an order for my first complete box...and have been keeping my eyes on the RASCC and Partagas shorts. I have tried neither, but both sound great! You mentioned ROTT, the shorts being the clear winner? What was your experience between the 2?


Eric, the RASCC usually need a little down time to round the flavor out. When they are on they are a very good cigar. The Shorts need very little time but they also age well.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info! There are so many I am contemplating...also considering the
San Cristobal El Principe...just want to find something that I can enjoy relatively shortly after acquiring until I get a stash built up for longer naps!


Habanolover said:


> Eric, the RASCC usually need a little down time to round the flavor out. When they are on they are a very good cigar. The Shorts need very little time but they also age well.


----------

